# Looking for my Grandfather - Roy Atherton OR Atterton who served on HMS Actaeon 1950



## Tiffany M Butler (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi There,

My grandfather worked on the HMS Actaeon, he visited Cape Town between 1948 to 1950. The ship docked in Simonstown in March of 1950 - I gathered this from letters he wrote to my grandmother who was in Cape Town, South Africa at the time.I am trying to reach my grandfather on behalf of my dad (who is currently 70 years old). My father has never met his dad and we were hoping to reach him. The only information we have is that his name is Roy Atherton or Atterton (we aren't exactly sure of the surname). I have a photograph that I am able to share.I would appreciate any information you are able to share. If you have any information to share please do contact me. I am based in London. I would like to make my dad's wish come true and give him any closure possible.Thank you for your time and efforts in advance.Sincerely,Ms. Tiffany M Butler


----------

